
IE Only, Cool Features, That Should Exist On Other Browsers Too - basdog22
http://jeez.eu/2009/10/16/ie-only-cool-features-that-should-exist-on-other-browsers-too/
======
dinkumator
wait... I thought you said "Cool Features" ? Since when is 1990s-style
photoshop effects a cool feature? These effects are akin to the marquee
element, I do NOT want my browser to have them. The only one that's nice is
the text shadow, which is very nicely implemented in CSS3 and a part of
Firefox. Not nearly as ugly as the one on this page...

~~~
basdog22
duh...

Q:What border : 1px solid silver; does on an image?

A:It adds a silver border to the image

Q: But doesn't Photoshop do this too? I don't want my browser to have this...

I hope you got it now

